# FFR measurement help



## staticsis2 (May 10, 2013)

Happy Friday everyone...

can someone please assist me with the following:
Case 1
If we performed angioplasty and stending of the LAD and the doctor performed fractional flow reserve measurement of the proximal left anterior descending lesion how would I bill this.  

Then on another patient he did PTCA and stenting of the LAD 92928 LD
he then did PTCA of the diagonal branch can I bill for this as well or is it inclusive to the 92928?

Thank you and hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Cyndi113 (May 10, 2013)

Whoa, Rsenn1979. 92933 is athrectomy with stent. If the MD performed a stenting of the LAD and PTCA of the diagonal, you should bill 92920 (PTCA of a single major coronary OR branch.

Here is an explanation of the FFR from Medscape:  FFR is easily measured during routine coronary angiography by using a *pressure wire* to calculate the ratio between coronary pressure distal to a coronary artery stenosis and aortic pressure under conditions of maximum myocardial hyperemia.[3] This ratio represents the potential decrease in coronary flow distal to the coronary stenosis. Here is the website address: http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/1839601-overview. The CPT code for pressure wire is 93571-26

HTH


----------



## CardioCoder79 (May 10, 2013)

Ahh! You are correct...I must have misunderstood her initial question. I had arthectomy on the brain not angioplasty. My mistake.


----------



## Cyndi113 (May 10, 2013)

It happens to all of us, right?


----------



## CardioCoder79 (May 10, 2013)

Yes it does!


----------



## staticsis2 (May 11, 2013)

Than you both, I guess I should have indicated 2 seperate procedures... my error..but patient one had PTCA and stenting of LAD 92928 LD, then PTCA of diagonal branch can I bill the PTCA as well with the 92928?

Patient (2) had Fractional flow reserve measured of the promimal LAD then angioplasty and stent of the proximal left can I bill these seperately??


----------



## staticsis2 (May 13, 2013)

#6          05-11-2013, 03:41 PM  
staticsis2  
Networker   Join Date: Apr 2007
Posts: 51 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Than you both, I guess I should have indicated 2 seperate procedures... my error..but patient one had PTCA and stenting of LAD 92928 LD, then PTCA of diagonal branch can I bill the PTCA as well with the 92928?

Patient (2) had Fractional flow reserve measured of the promimal LAD then angioplasty and stent of the proximal left can I bill these seperately??


----------



## Jess1125 (May 15, 2013)

staticsis2 said:


> #6          05-11-2013, 03:41 PM
> staticsis2
> Networker   Join Date: Apr 2007
> Posts: 51
> ...



For case #1 the PTCA of diagonal branch can be billed separately with +92921.

For case #2 the FFR can be billed separately from the angioplasty/stenting that was done. 

HTH, 
Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

